# Pearson Wanderer - Deal or No Deal?



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

I need some quick feedback to make sure I'm not making a crazy mistake. We put a deposit on a '67 Pearson Wanderer (30 foot, shoal draft w/centerboard). Original A4, runs well w/good compression, owner was diligent about maintenance, barrier coated, new aluminum spreaders, pretty good sails, awlgrip topsides, deck needs repainting, cabin is clean/dry and shows signs of good maintenance habits, like most boats this age probably has some moisture in deck but not soft and no obvious signs of deck leakage. Overall a boat that you can tell was built in the 60s but that isn't necessarily a bad thing: like if the Brady Bunch had a boat. We kind of dig it.

Would you pay $6600 for this boat? My concern is mostly with it's age and that it has such an old engine. We couldn't afford to replace it for at least a few more years.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope. Lower your asking price by a thousand dollars, at least.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

Well, the selling price is actually $5000, but the shipping brings it to around $6600, unfortunately.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

I haven't been able to find a shoal draft/centerboard boat around here.. which is why we ended up looking at this boat. But for $6600, we could probably find a younger boat with better gear around here, but without the shoal draft that we need for our location.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

Is everyone with Harborless on this one? Should I ditch it? It's the shipping costs that are killing the deal for me.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Where are you?
Frankly, If I'm paying $1600 to ship a boat, I would have it surveyed to make sure it's worth having shipped. $5K isn't too much for a decent usable 30' classic. It is definitely too much for a boat with old sails and a dead engine and soft decks.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

where is "where"? Price could be lower but your not really buying with price in mind as you seem to be already emotionally attached!


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

The boat is on the south shore of Long Island, we're in the middle of CT (up the CT river). We were originally going to sail the boat, and maybe we will still do that. It would be an unpleasant 3-4 day trip in November, however.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

Not so much emotionally attached as worried we won't be able to get our $500 deposit back. Also, there is that haunting feeling that everyone gets when making these sort of decisions - are you passing up a good deal, etc?


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

only you can decide if it is worth it Wanderers usually hold their value if taken care of and from your comments this one sounds like it was. if engine is as good as you say it is then as long as you are dilligent in maintaining it, the engine should last for quite some time yet, as faras the sails are cocerned we own a 1979 Gulftar with originals and they are still in quite good shape because they get serviced at least every 2 yrs. if you are doing this on a show string regroup! boats don't survive well on show strings.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

Show string? I'm not familiar with that expression..

I appreciate the feedback, folks. It sounds like the definitive answer is "maybe"


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

Shoe string! Got it. Yes, everything we do is shoestring. Due to budgetary restrictions, that's how we roll, or we would just be sitting at home watching TV.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

$5000 for a 30' cruiser in decent shape is a good price, end of story. I would have said that $6600 is not out of line. Pull that trigger and don't look back.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

laHolland said:


> Would you pay $6600 for this boat?


I just paid more than that for a 1968 Pearson Wanderer 30 in August.

Get a survey. I did. My surveyor gave my boat a fair market value of $7800. I've seen Wanderers listed for sale within the past couple years at $10,000 to $15,000. I saw one sell within the last year for, IIRC, about $12,000.

Seems to me that if it's in good condition, $6,000 would be a very good price.

It is a well-built boat with a very solid, heavy, sturdy hull. My bilge is very dry - I have yet to have enough water in it for the bilge pump to even pump it out. There's never more than a couple cups of water in there. (Hope I didn't just jinx myself saying that).

If you have to have a gas engine in your sailboat, the A4 is the one to have. I've got an A4 in mine and have been giving myself and education on them - sign yourself up at the Moyer Marine site - Moyer Marine Atomic 4 Community - Powered by vBulletin - where you'll find every possible thing you could ever want to know about the A4 engine. It's a great little engine and practically bulletproof.

You'll also want to sign up at the Plastic Classics forum: The Plastic Classic Forum • Index page

Simply put, $6600 for good old well-built cruiser like the Wanderer is a very good price, unless there is something tragically wrong with it - which you will hopefully find out with a survey. I looked at boats for about a year or more before pulling the trigger on my Wanderer and have no real regrets about it so far. Everything I have read about the Wanderer has been very positive and my more experienced sailing buddies all say it's a very good boat - which my experience so far bears out.

Best of luck and let us know how it works out - I haven't seen many other Wanderers out there. Pearson made only about 177 of them, and I'd love to know what happened to them all.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The right answer is very dependent on the condition of the boat. If the boat has decent sails, and the engine is well maintained, has decent compression and has been converted to FW cooling, then $5,000 sounds like a good price for a Wanderer which was one of the better sailing centerboard boats of this size and era. 

Under no circumstances should you buy this boat without a survey. Boats of this age can easily have problems that are several times more expensive to than the boat would ever be worth. 

In terms of delivering the boat, depending on where the boat is located on the south shore, I would suggest that if you are experienced sailors and you pick your weekend it should not be all that hard to sail from the south shore of Long Island to Connecticut. Growing up sailing on Long Island Sound my family generally sailed until the weekend after Thanksgiving. I would plan it this way. I would plan to sail the boat back, but budget to ship her home or hire a delivery skipper. If the weather cooperates, sail her home. If not the you are stuck paying to move her. 

Jeff


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Shoe string, show string. 
JeffH always gives a thoughtful answer.
I have a Tartan 27' from 1967 that is a similar design: center board, A4, well cared for. When we bought her we did have it surveyed. If I knew then what I know now I would have inspected the chain plates, center board pennant and center board. These are just some of the items that can require fixing on boats of this vintage. 
I like the look of the older Pearsons and Tartans too. I am a sucker for the 'shippy' look they have. You won't regret buying this old classic plastic sailor. The good news is JeffH did not have any negative comments on the Pearson Wanderer and he is not shy about sharing negative comments if he has one to make.
Go for it.
My boat lives on a shoe string budget too. That just means I have learned to do as much of the maintenance as possible myself. The A4 is pretty easy to work on if it has reasonable access. 
Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## kulokoo (Feb 19, 2010)

These look like really neat boats. Not sure how they sail, but if you like how they sail and this one is in good condition, $7K seems a steal to me.

I guess a boat that old is likely due for a bunch of maintenance?


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

kulokoo said:


> These look like really neat boats. Not sure how they sail, but if you like how they sail and this one is in good condition, $7K seems a steal to me.
> 
> I guess a boat that old is likely due for a bunch of maintenance?


I can speak only for mine, and it sails great.

As far as whether it's due for maintenance, that depends entirely on how much maintenance the prior owner has done. Just because it's 42 years old doesn't mean it's in need of maintenance, if the prior owner has taken excellent care of it.


----------



## kulokoo (Feb 19, 2010)

ilikerust said:


> As far as whether it's due for maintenance, that depends entirely on how much maintenance the prior owner has done. Just because it's 42 years old doesn't mean it's in need of maintenance, if the prior owner has taken excellent care of it.


True enough. I have seen a Pearson Vanguard (even older model than the Wanderer) that was pristine and gorgeous, you had the sense nothing had been left unattended, functional or cosmetic. They wanted a fair bit more than $5K for it, but it was probably worth every penny


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

South shore of LI, presumably in the Great South Bay? And you're paying $1600 to have it trucked up to CT?

That's the only part I'd call madness. If the boat works, if the engine and sails work, it will be an easy 3 days to bring the boat home. First day, either up the East River and into the sound, or around the east end and into the sound. Second day crossing the sound and probably hitting the river, third short day home. All you need is the weather window and there's some fine saiing in November, you just need to consider a watch cap, warm footwear, warm underwear, and gloves. Thin neoprene gloves in case there's a cold rain, but hopefully you don't need to go into that.
Of course, that all presumes someone has made sure the boat is safe and reliable--and I'd rather invest that up front in a survey and engine mechanic in any case, because that needs to be known no matter where the boat is or will be going. If the PO is willing to help you sail it home--that's probably a sign that he has some faith in the condition of the boat.

With all due respect to Mike, sails from 1979 are either shot or haven't been used. Even the best of canvas stretches out of shape, chafes, degrades from UV exposure. I had a friend with an old Chrysler wagon that ran just fine without any maintenance. Then we changed the spark plus and found that two of the original six actually had been consumed by the engine. With six all new plugs, it ran one hell of a lot better. Everything is relative.

31 year old sails? "Homey don't think so." Not if you've been SAILING with them.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

We bought the boat and paid to have it moved. The previous owner was very generous and offered to split the moving costs. Neither of us had the time nor inclination to sail the boat far this blustery November (small craft advisories every other day). Now that we have been able to go over the boat on our own time, I feel very good about the purchase. It's a beautiful boat, and it clearly has been well taken care of. I'll have to keep you posted in the spring in regards to it's sailing performance.

To be clear, we were never under the impression the sails were original. They have been replaced at least twice over the life of the boat. The mainsail we received is less than five years old and looks great. The jib looks a little older but is still in fine shape. Like HelloSailor, I think original sails would be in tatters or shapeless by now.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

laHolland said:


> We bought the boat and paid to have it moved. The previous owner was very generous and offered to split the moving costs. Neither of us had the time nor inclination to sail the boat far this blustery November (small craft advisories every other day). Now that we have been able to go over the boat on our own time, I feel very good about the purchase. It's a beautiful boat, and it clearly has been well taken care of. I'll have to keep you posted in the spring in regards to it's sailing performance.
> 
> To be clear, we were never under the impression the sails were original. They have been replaced at least twice over the life of the boat. The mainsail we received is less than five years old and looks great. The jib looks a little older but is still in fine shape. Like HelloSailor, I think original sails would be in tatters or shapeless by now.


Congrats on the purchase!

Just curious -- did you have her surveyed?


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, I'd love to see lots of pics, to compare with mine. Do you know the hull number? I have number 85.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Grats on your new to you Wanderer & happy to hear she looks fine ..

Ya gotta love William Shaw's & Phillip Rhodes designs I keep comeing back to them myself on finding "the" boat..


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

laHolland said:


> We bought the boat and paid to have it moved. Now that we have been able to go over the boat on our own time, I feel very good about the purchase. It's a beautiful boat, and it clearly has been well taken care of. I'll have to keep you posted in the spring in regards to it's sailing performance.


Congrats!!!! Pictures please, when you get a chance. I love to see classics. Hope we run into each other on the Sound next summer.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

Sad news. I have photos of our new Wanderer, but not happy ones:
LBH_1962 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I giant tree fell on our beautiful boat. We only owned the boat for two weeks. The entire deck and cabin are crushed. We are despondent.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

All I can say is....Unbelievable! Hopefully you have insurance in place.

I would think of it this way..The good news is its not sailing season and if it doesn't get totaled and the repairs are done properly, you will end up with a boat with a solid deck and a new paint job.....

Good luck,

Jeff


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

That is really sad to see, sorry it happened to you! Is there anyway she can be fixed? As Jeff said, insurance hopefully? I really hope this works out for you and you find a silver lining.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy crap! 
It is difficult to tell from the photos how badly the deck and cabin were damaged. Classic plastic boats can be repaired with ... more plastic. 

Even if you did not have insurance in place I would think that who ever owns the land that tree was on would be liable for damages; it could be the boat yard or some other party.

If you did not have the boat surveyed before you should consider bringing in a surveyor at this point to at least get an estimate on the repairs needed and to find out if would be 'totaled' by an insurance co. A surveyor would also likely know trades people who could do the repairs if you are not up to it. 

What boat yard is that anyway?


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

That hurt just looking at it! So sorry.


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

Aw crap! My sincere condolences. 

Please tell us it was insured, or at least that the boat yard is covering it with theirs? Something? 

Ick.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Well THAT has to be a spoiler. Hopefully, since it wasn't hit hard enough to collapse the jackstands, it will "just" have deck or cockpit damage, and the yard will be responsible for repairing it?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ouch... that sucks.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Ouch...my heart sinks for you! what yard are you in on the Ct. hopeful they will cover it for you. She looked like she was a beauty.

Capt. Peter
"Frayed"


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Ohh, that is just terrible. I hope someone's insurance covers this, as it would be very difficult to recover against the yard itself unless they knew the tree was rotten and they put you under it anyway.

Please let us know how you make out.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

Heart breaking.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

*It's a total loss..*

Our insurance company (Progressive) has declared the boat a total loss. The boatyard finally removed the tree and re-blocked the stands after two weeks of sitting there. We couldn't get onto the boat until they removed the tree because it wasn't safe (the boat was slightly knocked off the stands by the force of the tree).

I wanted to cry when I got up onto her and saw all of the damage... The *entire* cabin top is crushed, the rudder post is cracked, the entire starboard side of the deck/cockpit is sitting 3 inches lower than it should, all of the lifeline stanchions are punched down into the fiberglass from the weight of the tree on the lifelines.

When I first got to the boatyard I realized I forgot the key to the padlock.. but it didn't matter. The tree went directly _into_ the companionway and out the other side, so the companionway hatch boards were _gone_, along with most of the cabin roof. And since it rained pretty heavily while the tree was still on the boat, the cabin was full of 6 inches of water, including the engine compartment.

FYI, the boatyard is Portland Riverside Marina. Their insurance is not covering anything, although the tree was completely rotten, with mushrooms growing inside it (I took photos). You couldn't tell from the outside that the tree was rotten. Progressive told us (over the phone) that they will be giving us a lump sum that, if they actually deliver on it, will be enough to recover our financial losses (just barely). But I am still very sad about it - I don't have any confidence we will be able to find a comparable boat in our price range, with the features we were looking for. It was a great boat.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I have heard good things about Progressive, so let's keep our fingers crossed that there are no surprises on your settlement.

As sad as the situation is, you can take comfort in the fact that you can find another boat. It may seem bleak now, but if there is one thing that the internet has shown us, is that there is always another boat out there. Take heart, and keep us all in the loop on your new search.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. You're right, we will sail again! Back to the old search engine..

Progressive has been very responsive, much better than I expected from an insurance company that doesn't specialize in marine policies.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

laHolland-
Most sailors are at least slightly superstitious. So, try to look on the optimistic side: Someone up there didn't want you sailing on this boat, and had the courtesy to swat the boat while you weren't ON it. 
Which is why we have naming ceremonies, and make offerings to Poseidon and Aeolus when christening (really wedding) a boat.
If they give you what you paid for it...You'll also be one of the few boat owners who ever bought and "sold" a boat without losing anything on it.<G>

As Willy Nelson sings, "Back on the road again..."


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

On the bright side, it's winter, the best time to get a good deal on a boat.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

*Keeping a look out..*

I'm keeping a look out for a 30-35 foot shoal draft boat, under $10k. Because of where I keep the boat, it needs to draw under 4'. I liked the Wanderer's centerboard setup. I saw a Pearson 33 that would have worked, but it's since sold.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

that sucks. Seems to me that the boatyard should be responsible for something. 

C


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I cringed when I saw that....Chin up...you will find something just as good.

Dave


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

LaHolland sorry to see that hope you recover well with Porgressive , if it all works out tell them from your exp with them more will be comming to thier door for Ins. ...

Tiss the season to buy a boat now , I have been searching over a year and 1/2 of the boats on my short list were discounted around Thanksgiveing most up to a 1/4 of the asking price !

I feel like it's time to s*** or get off the pot NOW , but my better sence tells me to wait a jussssst a bit more .


IMHO that yard owes you a winter storage and haulout & spring splash !


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

*Progressive was good.*

To follow up: Progressive insurance was true to their word. We got the check the day before Christmas. It took about three weeks from the day of the accident to receiving the check. I am very satisfied with their service, especially considering we only had the policy for two weeks! Hopefully they will be willing to insure us again, when we find a new boat.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that you got your payment in a timely fashion.

About 10 years ago our boat chafed it's mooring pendant and was damaged enough that the insurance co. (BOATUS) deemed it a complete total loss (CTL). We ended up buying the boat back from them for $800 and received a check for the difference between the face value of the ins. minus the $800 and did the repairs ourselves. 
It was nearly impossible to get insurance the next year. Most marine insurance applications have a question like: "Have you suffered a total loss in the last 3 years?" If you have then they likely will not insure you. 
YMMV


----------



## Mirari (Sep 13, 2006)

Ms Holland, I’m glad this all worked out for you and you were fully covered. I’ve been silently following this posting as my boat is only a few boats away from the scene of the accident. It appeared to be a great little boat and I can understand your disappointment on losing this fine looking vessel. I noticed you mentioned the marina being Portland Riverside and also noted that their insurance was not covering anything. From the reactions of some of the others posting here your posting appeared to have put the yard in a less than favorable light. Some of the folks seem to think the yard owes you something. I think some clarifications are due here:
1.	Part of the storage contract is that the boat owner MUST insure his or her's own vessel. This is pretty standard for winter contracts.
2.	It was the yard’s insurance, not the yard that denied coverage. Had you not had insurance I can almost guarantee that that Riverside would make this right for you, not for legal reasons but because that’s the type of people they are (I’ve been a customer since 1985).
3.	They normally don’t put boats in the area that yours was in but I understand they filled the yard up early this year and told you that but because you were a previous customer they would make an exception and find you a space.
4.	I don’t know for sure but I’ll bet they didn’t charge you a dime for unloading your boat when it came into the yard or for any work they had to do in regards to this accident.
As you can no doubt tell I’m a very satisfied customer of Portland Riverside. Apart from their low storage rates my experience is they bend over backwards to accomadate their customers. They fully support the do it yourselfer and will accommodate you if you want to do something like spray paint your own boat by putting you in an appropriate area. They prices in the marine store beat West marine and Defender almost every time.
When a business wrongs a customer I’ll be the first to point a finger but at the same time when a business goes above and beyond I’ll be the first to praise them. 
I hope you find a great new vessel to replace the one you just lost.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Yard, yard's insurer...What it comes down to are the laws in CT.

www.vineandbranch.net/Premise_liability_4-9-07.pdf seems to say that CT puts the burden on the property owner to check on the health of their trees because healthy ones don't just fall down.

Barts Connecticut Tree Service - Part 2 includes a longer quote from the CT insurance department " The tree owner is legally liable for the damage only if his negligence caused the tree to fall. Otherwise, it is an "Act of God" which would be covered under the neighbor's Section I Property Coverage of the homeowners policy.If the tree falls on your own house, damage to the house is covered. The insurance policy covers the cost to remove the tree from the house. "

So the only real question would be if there were obvious signs that the tree was unhealthy (split, rotted, dying?) and of course, whether the tree was on the marina's property.

A real gentlemen might step up, if the insured value didn't cover the boat, the sales tax, the transport expenses, and make laHolland entirely whole for that. And, perhaps, throw in something extra to compensate for the time and expense that the new search will entail.

Unless it was ruled an Act of God, in which case you send the bill to...The Pope? The Imam of Jerusalem? (Oh yeah, they're all representatives of The One God, until it comes time to pay the bills.<G>)


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. However, now that you are back in the hunt, you may want to consider the early Tartan 34's in addition to the Wanderer. It will be tough to find one near the price you paid for the Wanderer, but they are more plentiful. There's a couple on YW with A4s asking $11 - 12K.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

Mirari, My intention has not been to put down the people at Portland Riverside Marina. I don't blame them for the accident -- obviously they didn't intend for this to happen. They are, as you say, generally a good boatyard to deal with, very reasonably priced and friendly, which is why we were repeat customers even though there is a boatyard much closer to our home. The boatyard manager is a very kindhearted person (and a good manager) and the staff are all excellent at what they do.

That said, the owners have offered us no form of compensation, which is disappointing. In fact, they haven't communicated with us at all. I don't know if they are legally required to do so (thank you hellosailor for the links), but it _feels_ like it would be the right (and professional) thing to do. I'm not saying we expect a pile of cash, just something.. a token.. anything really. Yes, we did not as yet receive a bill for unloading the boat from the trailer or for the short time the boat was stored, but the boatyard has not explicitly offered to waive the fee, so there is the possibility that they will attempt to bill us. Our boat was placed in the "campground" section (along with several other boats) because we were told at the time that the yard was full, but that they would make room for us (which we appreciated). There were already several boats in this section, and they regularly store boats in this area (our first boat, which we bought from the marina, was stored here).

I looked at the big tree, and thought to myself "that looks dangerous" but I don't know if there were any outward signs of decay. It was an old tree, and I figured if it lasted this long, it must be OK (wrong), and of course I didn't really have a choice anyway. However, during the weeks after our boat was placed in the campground section, several other boats were placed in the main boatyard. Perhaps because they were bigger? I don't know.

We were loyal customers, and we had referred a couple other people to them as well. The boatyard is full and they are clearly having a good year. I would certainly fight back (legally) if they tried to charge us for the cost to remove *their tree* off of our boat. I'm sure the owners of the two other boats that were damaged would agree.

Yes, our insurance allowed us to recover the money we spent, but now we have *no boat*. The boat was a uniquely good deal - sold to us for under it's value because the previous owner needed to get rid of it before the season ended, and because he and his wife are very nice people who wanted the boat to go to a good home. It was in very good condition, the previous owner loved this boat and had taken very good care of it (when I told him about the accident he was heartbroken). Our four nephews (who are avid sailors) were very excited about the boat and one of them was so excited he drew a picture for us to hang in the boat. Needless to say they were very disappointed as well.

Yes, I know it's just a physical object, and yes, I'm very glad no one got hurt. But our financial (can't spend more than we spent on our crushed boat) and physical situation (must be shoal draft) will make it difficult to find a comparable boat (30', in good condition), and life is short.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

laHolland,

I refuse to believe that you won't find an acceptable replacement that fits your budget. The economy is in the crapper, and not really getting any better and it's winter time, best time for shopping. If anything, your choices will continue to expand for a while.

The loss of your beautiful boat is a tragedy, but you'll find a good replacement.

In 2010, a friend of mine bought a Tartan 30 in fine shape for less than you paid for the Pearson. I paid $1800 for a solid Coronado 25 with a new outboard.

Keep looking, and hang in there.


----------



## laHolland (May 22, 2009)

I thought the same thing, but after 20+ hours of trawling the net over the past month I haven't found anything around here that would work, without even considering price. Maybe it's just the season though. I get the feeling that around here, the fall (and maybe the spring?) is the best time for bargain boat shopping.


----------



## faiththompson (Jan 6, 2014)

laHolland said:


> I need some quick feedback to make sure I'm not making a crazy mistake. We put a deposit on a '67 Pearson Wanderer (30 foot, shoal draft w/centerboard). Original A4, runs well w/good compression, owner was diligent about maintenance, barrier coated, new aluminum spreaders, pretty good sails, awlgrip topsides, deck needs repainting, cabin is clean/dry and shows signs of good maintenance habits, like most boats this age probably has some moisture in deck but not soft and no obvious signs of deck leakage. Overall a boat that you can tell was built in the 60s but that isn't necessarily a bad thing: like if the Brady Bunch had a boat. We kind of dig it.
> 
> Would you pay $6600 for this boat? My concern is mostly with it's age and that it has such an old engine. We couldn't afford to replace it for at least a few more years.


Hey laholland...what did you end up doing about the Pearson? My boyfriend and I have a 1966...he sailed from Annapolis to Cape May in November, If you would like to save a bit on shipping let us know. I am sure that you have already decided on what to do but either way I am curious to know what happened?


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey there, Faiththompson. My wife and I have a1966 Wanderer on the Potomac. Hull number 5. We've had it a year and she's one of the prettiest boats at the marina. Always turns heads. Sails great and goes almost anywhere.


----------



## faiththompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh very nice...I just moved out of that area to Cape May New Jersey...We are working on getting Chasing Gwion ready to do small charters here for warmer weather.


----------

